# New Shimano 2011 products (reels)



## Bantam1

This year I am going to post things a little differently. I am going to break it down by reels, rods, gear/jigs. If the product is an additional size I will only list the new specs or features. There are simply too many features in several of these reels to list them all. You can either check our website or just ask. Today is going to be very busy for me. I have to post this on 8 more websites. As promised 2 Cool is getting it first. 

*Caenan 100/101*
*







*
$89.99 
7.2 ounces
6.5:1/ 27 IPT
6 bearings (SS)
10 pounds max drag
1/8 turn side plate
Aluminum Lo Mass spool
VBS reduced mass hub
EVA handle grips
Mono 8/180, 10/155, 14/110
Power Pro 30/190, 50/120, 65/80
This reel is pretty amazing. I have been fishing for a little over a year now. Performance is about on par with the older Curado B model. 

*Curado 300EJ *
*







*

$259.99
6.9:1/ 32 IPT
7 bearings (1 S-ARB)
Single counterbalanced jigging handle
15# Max Drag
Designed for the new Wax Wing jigs

*Stradic CI4 additions*
*







*

$219.99
3000 7.2 ounces 15# Max Drag 6:1
4000 9.3 ounces 20# Max Drag 5.8:1
1000ML (Micro Line) $199.99 
The ML model has a special spool developed exclusively for our new Power Pro Micro Line (3-5#). Along with the spool it has a special drag curve that is shallow and very precise.
*Stella FE*

*







*
1000 $699.99 5:1
2500 $729.99 6:1
3000 $729.99 6:1
4000 $749.99 6.2:1
14 + 1 S-ARB Bearings
EI on spool
DLC line roller
Mg Frame and side plate
Mg rotor (1000 size)
X-SHIP- Double bearing supported pinion gear
Saltwater approved

*Thunnus CI4*
*







*
$259.99-299.99
4000- 4.8:1, 15# Max Drag, 12.7 ounces
6000- 4.8:1 20# Max Drag, 18 ounces
8000- 4.8:1 20# Max Drag, 19.4 ounces
12000- 4.4:1 25# Max Drag, 27.7 ounces
CI4 frame and rotor (12000 size has aluminum rotor)
Aluminum side plate
Paladin Gearing
Propulsion Line Management System
Dartanium II Drag Washers (Cross Carbon)
Varispeed Oscillation
6+1 S-ARB bearings
Machined handle with Direct Drive and Septon grip
Water Proof Drag 

*Trinidad A*
*







*

10- $449.99
12- $459.99
14- $469.99
16N- $479.99
16-$ 479.99
20- $489.99
30- $499.99
6.3:1/ 38 IPT 10-14 sizes
6.2:1/46 IPT 16-30 sizes
8 +1 S-ARB bearings
Double Pawl Silent Assist Stopper
Dartaniam II Drag Washers (Cross Carbon)
*X-SHIP* and *Super Free* (pinion supported by two bearings)
Magnumlite spool
EI Surface treatment (Frame, Side plate and spool)
One piece left side plate and frame for reduced overall size and improved strength
Frame and side plate are cold forged and machined
Metal Rod Clamp
Metal clutch lever
This is the reel I am most excited about this year. This Trinidad A is just awesome. It will outcast and freespool better than anything on the market. I really, really like the new Trinidad :smile:

*Talica 20II and 25II*








I apologize as I do not have the pricing or specs for this reel. I will try to get it for you today once the show starts.

And last but not least...

*Curado 50/51*
*







*
$199.99
6.9 ounces
6.4:1/ 25 IPT
10 pounds max drag
7 bearings (1 S-ARB)
Mono 10/105, 12/85, 14/70
Power Pro 20/115, 30/105, 65/80


----------



## Rippin_drag

Me like, me like! I bet that 300EJ is a winch. Caenen looks like a pretty good value reel.


----------



## Bocephus

Sweet....I see a couple of Curado 51's in my future :biggrin:


----------



## Gilbert

when will the Shimano site be updated?


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Bocephus said:


> Sweet....I see a couple of Curado 51's in my future :biggrin:


X2...


----------



## Gary




----------



## fwoodwader

Fishing sure is getting expensive...


----------



## oneleggedwader

I know it says 2011 models but when can we expect to see these? If its in the post and I missed it sorry.


----------



## Bantam1

I'm not sure when the site will be live. It has to be some time today. All the new stuff will start shipping August-November. I am not sure when the Curado 50's will start. I'm sure I'll have more info in a few weeks.


----------



## T_Sebastian

I can almost feel my wallet getting thinner already...lol


----------



## mardigrastopsntails

Its as if you need $500 dollars in your pocket just to walk into a fishing shop these days


----------



## Bocephus

mardigrastopsntails said:


> Its as if you need $500 dollars in your pocket just to walk into a fishing shop these days


Yeah, but you get what you pay for....Shimano is the best.


----------



## Trouthunter

> Its as if you need $500 dollars in your pocket just to walk into a fishing shop these days


Not really. We could still fish with cheap reels, they're out there or we could switch back to the old standard Ambassadeur 5000. I caught plenty of fish on the old red reels. Problem is that the Shimano reels of today are just far superior to what we had available to us 40 years ago.

Still we caught fish with them and that means you can still catch fish with them. I guess it just boils down to whether or not you choose to do so.

Thanks for the heads up on the new reels. If I wouldn't have just bought a new E7 I'd be in line.

TH


----------



## Mg50

Thanks bantam

been waiting to here on the curado 50. Looks like the 50mg will have some work load reduced soon


----------



## Rippin_drag

B1- Just curious as to why the E50 being a smaller reel will cost $30 more than the larger E7/E5 ?


----------



## Kevin70

That is the same question I had. I would have expected the Curado 50 have been the same price or less than the Curado 200E7. I am surprised it is $20 (at least by my math) more. Is Shimano increasing prices across the board, or just on the new models when released (or is there some reason the Curado 50 really should be more expensive).


----------



## rat race

Kevin70 said:


> That is the same question I had. I would have expected the Curado 50 have been the same price or less than the Curado 200E7. I am surprised it is $20 (at least by my math) more. Is Shimano increasing prices across the board, or just on the new models when released (or is there some reason the Curado 50 really should be more expensive).


Just a guess but it probably requires different tooling on the line that makes the current Curados.

RR


----------



## Bantam1

We might see an increase in price on the Curado 200E7 as well. I don't have the details yet. This was just something I heard mentioned a few times now.


----------



## ol dirty basser

So much for my Castaic e... But I bet you are gonna sell a *ton* of Curado 50s.


----------



## magnumb

Interesting line-up Bantam...thanks for takin' the time and puttin' forth the effort to enlighten us....:smile:.


----------



## Dipsay

Ooooooohhh, Goodie, goodie, goodie, goodie! New stuff for me to tear into!!! Hahaha! Great line up Bantam. I especially like that CU50 and that 300E looks like it would pull in a truck!!! The Stellas looked like Da Bomb!
Thanks for the heads Up Bantam..


----------



## Bantam1

Just to let everyone know we won several awards at ICAST this year. 

Best Freshwater Reel- Stella FE
Best Freshwater Rod- GLoomis NRX
Best Saltwater Reel- Trinidad A
Best Saltwater Rod- Terez
Best Hardbait- Wax Wing

Best of Show- GLoomis NRX


----------



## RedXCross

Well there goes the rules of engagement, Bantam get me and Boudreaux(Jab) a half dozen of everything listed and send to his house promptly for payment, I guess I need to throw out all those Cumara's and whatever the name of the new one I just bought a few months back? LOL Good job, nice lineup..


----------



## Te.jas.on

I had a chance to cast the Caenan at ICAST and I was really impressed. This is coming from a self-proclaimed high-end reel snob. The Caenan will probablly be the first reel under $100 I've had in a while.

When the Caenan hits shelves y'all give it a chance. In my opinion its a fantastic reeel for the money. I've got no afilliation with Shimano, by the way. Just a fan of their products.


----------



## reelthreat

Te.jas.on said:


> I had a chance to cast the Caenan at ICAST and I was really impressed. This is coming from a self-proclaimed high-end reel snob. The Caenan will probablly be the first reel under $100 I've had in a while.
> 
> When the Caenan hits shelves y'all give it a chance. In my opinion its a fantastic reeel for the money. I've got no afilliation with Shimano, by the way. Just a fan of their products.


And the Caenan should also be a hit with the faggies with that color combo.:rotfl:


----------



## Te.jas.on

reelthreat said:


> And the Caenan should also be a hit with the faggies with that color combo.:rotfl:


?










Are we talking about the same reel?


----------



## reelthreat

Te.jas.on said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we talking about the same reel?


It looks maroon in the picture Bantam posted, but in your picture it looks different... Is it not maroon?


----------



## TroutNOut

*Curado 50*

Ive been waiting on this one..............


----------



## Te.jas.on

Here's one of the best pictures I've seen:


----------



## Bantam1

It is a maroon, but not like you would think. That picture above is a good representation of the apperance outside. I was very impressed with this reel. I have been fishing it for over a year now. At first I was skeptical because I fish all high end reels. I was actually upset that I had to give my prototype back. The gear ratio is what I loved most. In between the 7:1 and 6:1 reels made for an interesting reel. I really got used to it and now I miss it haha!


----------



## FISH FRYER

Will it hold up in saltwater?? The Caenan


----------



## Te.jas.on

FISH FRYER said:


> Will it hold up in saltwater?? The Caenan


Don't see why not. In fact, I bet it holds up quite well due to the components on the reel. It's no secret that the fewer metal components on something the better it does in salt - hence part of the reason the old green Curados did so well for us (all the plastic).

In my experience it's actually the higher-end toys that you have to take better care of in the salt because of tighter tolerances and metal-on-metal (galvanic corrosion).


----------



## fishingcacher

Some of these reels looks more lime works of art!


----------



## Bantam1

The Caenan is approved for use in saltwater. When I was down in May we fished a few. They worked fine and caught a few reds. I know some of them have been in field test for a while with no major issues.


----------



## rbenash

That E50 looks interesting for sure. Would like to play with one. The 300EJ, now I really like my 300, and use it for fresh and salt. I would like to have that 300EJ handle for when I am using it for stripers and blues. Can I assume that handle will bolt up to the 300E?

Nice stuff!


----------



## Bantam1

Yes the handle will bolt right on. I have no idea when we will have the handles but I assume they are going to sell quickly.


----------



## OC

Any chance Shimano will come out w/ a power handle option for the Talica line in all sizes?


----------



## Bantam1

The stock handle is pretty much a power handle.


----------



## OC

Sorry, meant a T-type grip.


----------



## capt mullet

That new stella is beautiful. I am drooling over it!!! I am glad to see the new stradic is available in a 3000 model. That will be my next purchase.


----------



## WVNative

Hum.... Caenan or citica? Tough question.


----------

